# Women flirt their way to top: survey



## iMav (Feb 5, 2007)

*New Delhi:* Forget sisterhood - majority of working women would rather have a male boss and flirt their way to the top, says a recent survey conducted in the UK.
  According to a survey done by magazine _Harper's Bazaar_ women complain of inequality in the workplace and yet they rely upon their feminine charms to get what they want.
  Rather than combining strength with fellow female workers, women see other women as the main competition, said _The Daily Mail_ citing the survey findings. 
  Crying in the loos was a common confession with 85 per cent of women admitting that they had locked themselves in the office toilet for a quick weep.
   Three out of five women said they would rather work directly for a man than a woman while a further 86 per cent said they would happily flirt with a male colleague if it meant they got their own way.
  The survey questioned 500 professional women with top jobs in finance, newspapers and healthcare about their attitudes to their office environments.
  Despite striving for equality at work a third of women admitted to pretending to be less intelligent than they actually are to flatter a male ego and get ahead.
  Seven out of ten women said that simply by wearing a pair of high heels to work they automatically felt more powerful and confident in their ability to deal with the working day.
  Nearly 70 per cent confessed that they would secretly revel in seeing another colleague fail while one in five have taken the credit for someone else's work.
  More than half of women thought that women with children held more power in the office to the disadvantage of those without.
  "We work in a female-dominated industry and were amazed at this lack of 'sisterly' support. But considering so many also confessed to flirting with a male colleague as a means to getting their own way, perhaps we shouldn't have been so shocked!" _Harper's Bazaar_ editor Lucy Yeomans was quoted by _The Daily Mail._


_*Source*

here is why i always say that we are giving too much importance to the phrase "weaker sex" ..... and it is gonna hamper our future ... the more benefits we give em under the pretext of weaker sex ... we are kicking the axe harder ....
_


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 5, 2007)

> here is why i always say that we are giving too much importance to the phrase "weaker sex" ..... and it is gonna hamper our future ... the more benefits we give em under the pretext of weaker sex ... we are kicking the axe harder ....


 ... rite said man!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 5, 2007)

Women want equality only when its most favourable to them. Whenever they see a work that they don't like or don't feel like doing, they say its a man's job. They want to be treated equally, but at the same time they also want to be treated like a lady and given the special respect that they think they 'deserve'. They want to be treated like men. But slap a woman and all laws of equality are instantly thrown out of the window by them. BS


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 6, 2007)

It's very much true. I quit my previous job precisely for the same reason. My Boss a female used to behave like an "escort" to her boss.  In many cases I used to report to her boss directly and he used to be very friendly with us. However she would unnecessarily "boss" on me. She would make me do all the unnecessary work only to make the impression that states "I AM THE BOSS" and there was no way I could complain.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 6, 2007)

A women as a boss is the worst thing you can get.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 6, 2007)

Well it depends some times you get good female bosses as well. The previous to this job which i quit i had a female boss "again" but she was pretty cool. She was a bit older to me, and was 2-3 levels up on the hierarchy. 

But the just quit job was about same age and was one just one level ahead. She felt threatened by others including me - Because She so dumb - She once said there are 8 continents and that some news has confirmed that there are 8 continents - that is why she bossed on us. 

But the worst thing is that you can't do anything about it. The person over her is happy being "over her". and she makes sure that no one replaces her - using "influence". 

If a guy does all these office politics - you can go and do some politicking yourself - but with females it is much more difficult - as they make sure that there is no communication channel available. 

In our office in-fact all the guys were too good - they would never ***** behind your back and all of us were like good friends. But she never relented in politicking her way up from enemies who were not there. And in the process I suffered as I used to directly report to her.


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2007)

we hate them as much we love them


----------



## Stick (Feb 6, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Women want equality only when its most favourable to them. Whenever they see a work that they don't like or don't feel like doing, they say its a man's job. They want to be treated equally, but at the same time they also want to be treated like a lady and given the special respect that they think they 'deserve'. They want to be treated like men. But slap a woman and all laws of equality are instantly thrown out of the window by them. BS



OT:

(seen 1) If man slap women  = Public+Police look at him as he is Hard Core Criminal and Treat him same way .

(seen 2) If Women slap male  = Public+Police look at him as he is Hard Core Criminal and Treat him same way.

Where is equality yaar


----------



## freebird (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmm...so lotta angry harry's in the forum.if today itself Indian men should make sure,Women are getting not on their heads.that is the way an american wife/GF can sue a  man for  all sort of unrelevent reasons. On an extreme note u can read what Separative Feminism stands for and be aware of more marianismo's.
BTW *angryharry.com is a good site for all  guys


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> OT:
> 
> (seen 1) If man slap women  = Public+Police look at him as he is Hard Core Criminal and Treat him same way .
> 
> ...


 After the = sign.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 7, 2007)

Its a woman's world ........ Women rule on this planet .


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 7, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by *Stick*
> > _OT:
> >
> > (seen 1) If man slap women  = Public+Police look at him as he is Hard Core Criminal and Treat him same way .
> ...


LOL


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2007)

well.. The worst situation wd be if ur real ugly female boss has a crush on u


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 7, 2007)

^^ Reminds me of a Star One Serial


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> well.. The worst situation wd be if ur real ugly female boss has a crush on u



Holy....... :ROFL, this will be seriously a problem.

& yeah, woman do rule this world, however, there is one mis-understanding that woman generally can't be bad, oh plz....forget the serials & TV Shows.....in the real world there are selfish woman, you will know this the moment you start flirting with a few of them


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 8, 2007)

yes , woman are geneally REALLY selfish persons . . the good qualities are fading away from them


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> yes , woman are geneally REALLY selfish persons . . the good qualities are fading away from them



Well....to some extent, yes, being selfish is a big defination. Being selfish in what...? Love, money, family, position....there are many things. Not all guys or gals are selfish in everything


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2007)

selfish or no they know how to get their wrk done ... and we like fools knowing tht still do it ... dont v


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 9, 2007)

the way a woman thinks differs from the way a man thinks, the left and right side of the brains work differently for men and women, so there is a conflict in the work area which was predominantly a male bastion. 

We have the habit of "Light Le yaar" approach in many situations while they want "every thing perfect" and in some other cases it is exactly opposite.

thus Working with women can be very frustrating else you have good looking co-workers


----------



## planetcall (Feb 9, 2007)

Very soon there wont be any use of Men on this planet. Scientists are on their way to make Male extinct. We should do something about it. What are your plans ?

*i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/DianneOnly/kissgirl.gif


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 9, 2007)

Women are good as long as you don't have them around you for more than 4-5 hrs per day, after which they become a pain in the a**.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice to see that all of us forumites can agree with each other on at least ONE topic. blah


----------



## VD17 (Feb 10, 2007)

^^lol...

let them do whatever they want... let them manipulate, inflict pain and have their own way. Let them think they are superior or blah blah blah. We are MEN. Let them bring on whatever crap they can (btw, i dont see every woman in such a tyrannical light). We'll brave through it. And at the end of it all, we'll die with the satisfaction of never having wronged anyone else. Maybe they won't realize it, but that hardly matters. What matters is, we dont have to see them in pain. What matters is, we did not wrong them. What matters is, we are innocent.


----------

